# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Lenscrafters 30 day return policy

## mrmac

They want us to believe that they GIVE the returned eyewear to Gift of Sight..... If that were true, wouldn't there be alot of homeless people wearing Prada, Dolce&gabana and Polo

----------


## braheem24

The tax write off for a Prada is worth a lot more then the manufacturing of the frame. :Nerd:

----------


## For-Life

members on the board have pointed out before that Lux is restocking those products that are returned.

----------


## cocoisland58

I had a walk-in customer ask me yeaterday.."what is your policy on glasses? What if I buy them and then don't like the frame?" To which I replied.."Our policy is that you love them before you decide to buy them". She laughed and ended up buying a beautiful pair that she assured me she loved(we'll see). When the situation calls for it we do refund but never say so ahead of time. The last refund was to a patient who we decided was a "danger to self and others". Better to be done with it. If LC is giving returned Prada frames to charity I'd be surprised.

----------


## jediron1

> members on the board have pointed out before that Lux is restocking those products that are returned.



Can that be proved?

----------


## For-Life

> Can that be proved?


It came from LC employees.  They have said that they were told to clean it up and put it back on the shelf

----------


## orangezero

Another unseen affect is that it puts their competition, who are often opperating on much different costs, at a huge dissadvantage.

They would love if this policy became the industry standard.  Isn't it already?  You tell a patient they are out of luck when they come back complaining, you no longer have a patient.  Lux knows this doesn't happen enough to make a huge effect on their bottom line, but it can only hurt their competition.

Who really knows what they do with their returned frames.  Of course, when you sell two or three pair of specs to each person, whats one pair returned?

----------


## pauly47

Everytime I see that commercial I give the TV the finger

----------


## jediron1

> It came from LC employees.  They have said that they were told to clean it up and put it back on the shelf



So you work for LC? Just wondering!  :Cool:

----------


## jediron1

> Everytime I see that commercial I give the TV the finger



Which finger? :cheers:

----------


## For-Life

> So you work for LC? Just wondering!


No thanks

----------


## TLG

> Can that be proved?


I work with 2 ex-LC employees (one a manager). They would both confirm to you that they resell the frames. They even make a point of saving display lenses for that purpose. I doubt charity would mind if they were glazed or not so I don't think they save 'em for charity...;)

Proof? No, but I'm good with the word of either of my coworkers...

----------


## FullCircle

> I work with 2 ex-LC employees (one a manager). They would both confirm to you that they resell the frames. They even make a point of saving display lenses for that purpose. I doubt charity would mind if they were glazed or not so I don't think they save 'em for charity...;)
> 
> Proof? No, but I'm good with the word of either of my coworkers...


  ..

----------


## For-Life

I wonder if they use the same policy for their contacts

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> So you work for LC? Just wondering!


 
I served my 6 years of hell in LC.  As Lab Manager and the only certified optician in the store, I can tell you that unless the frame is totally trashed, it gets new demos cut and put back on the board usually the day it comes back.

Take a look next time you can stomach a trip to LC.  You will notice a lot of frames without any branding on their lenses.  These are restocked frames.

My GM was so tight that he would make us edge down the old lenses to a new frame if there was any way they would possibly fit.

Gift of Sight is a great program if it was handled better.  I have implemented a lot of its community benefits at the private OD I work for.

My 2 cents.

----------


## IcanSee

> I served my 6 years of hell in LC. My 2 cents.


only 6 yrs. you are a smart man for leaving early....I served 7 yrs.  and I agree unless they are completely thrashed they would make us edge a new set of demos.

----------


## Happylady

Lenscrafters makes a big deal about being able to return glasses within 30 days but their warranty on their glasses is poor. If a frame is defective and breaks you have to pay 50% of it's price for a new one. Scratched lenses, again 50%.

I bowl with a woman who bought some sunglasses there and had a problem with the frame. They gave her a huge runaround about replacing it but they finally said they would. She really had to complain, though and the store manager had to aprove it.

----------


## optical24/7

LC's 30 days policy is, imho, is the single worst policy ever instituted in our profession. (right behind BOGO's) Is there any other ways to de-value our services/pricing any more? Please tell me something in the average person's life that they get that is more customizable, variable, and essential to their daily functions. Now then, we can just scrap all of our time to help the patient find a good "fit" for their lifestyle and budget, only to pick-up the cost of _their_ fickle, non-committal life. 

This policy further enforces the assumption that eyewear is cheap, and that we are all charging an exorbanate price for "a couple a pieces of plastic and a hunk of metal". 

All I can say to anybody reading this...there is life without Lux. I find it amazing that a company that touts there "quality" denigrates the same product they sell. Keep buying them and expect more denigration of our profession and what we offer.

rant/off

----------


## Fezz

> LC's 30 days policy is, imho, is the single worst policy ever instituted in our profession. (right behind BOGO's) Is there any other ways to de-value our services/pricing any more? Please tell me something in the average person's life that they get that is more customizable, variable, and essential to their daily functions. Now then, we can just scrap all of our time to help the patient find a good "fit" for their lifestyle and budget, only to pick-up the cost of _their_ fickle, non-committal life. 
> 
> This policy further enforces the assumption that eyewear is cheap, and that we are all charging an exorbanate price for "a couple a pieces of plastic and a hunk of metal". 
> 
> All I can say to anybody reading this...there is life without Lux. I find it amazing that a company that touts there "quality" denigrates the same product they sell. Keep buying them and expect more denigration of our profession and what we offer.
> 
> rant/off



Bravo on a fantastic, blunt and sad but true post!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## MarcE

> My GM was so tight that he would make us edge down the old lenses to a new frame if there was any way they would possibly fit.


I can't fault the guy for that.  I would do exactly the same thing if it were possible.  Stock lens isn't worth my time.  And chances are that a PAL won't fit correctly.  So it wouldn't happen very often

----------


## Johns

We have the same kind of policy.

"If for any reason, you are not completely, 100%, beyond any sliver of doubt, satisfied, we will _sell_ you another pair.  

No questions asked!
:bbg:

----------


## MarcE

One of the VPs of Lenscrafters was on a panel at Vision Expo.  After a bit of prodding, he stated that their return rate under the "30 day happiness guarantee" is about 2%.

Think about this.  If the increase in sales due to the "happiness guarantee" brings in more money than the wholesale an cost of an extra 2% of your eyewear, then you have made money.  If they are able to resell 1/2 of the frames, and at Lenscrafter's astronomical margins, they are no doubt making money on the deal.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> I can't fault the guy for that. I would do exactly the same thing if it were possible. Stock lens isn't worth my time. And chances are that a PAL won't fit correctly. So it wouldn't happen very often


 
It wasn't just SV lenses.  If the lens would fit it was to be cut down.  PAL's & FT's too.  If the seg was close and the axis was tolerable to the pt we wouldn't remake lenses, just cut down the existing.  

Then he would have to manually adjust the inventory status of the lenses to account for not processing them, or, after he had done this a few times he learned to hide the lenses that were "used" for the remake to save breakages so his bonus would be better.  (A very honorable and upstanding example of LC management).  Last I heard he was next in line for a regional position.

Just glad I left when I did.

----------


## vcm

Well Luxottica must be getting in a pinch to find people to work for them. We are on vacation in OH and there are Help Wanted Billboards up on the highways!!!

----------


## Essex

No wonder our local prison is training the inmates to be opticians.  One of the guards just brought in two pair of glasses with progressive lenses.  I guess they have not gotten around to teaching pd and seg ht yet.  He cant see well but the price was good $75 for two frames and tinted progressive lenses.

----------


## HarryChiling

> No wonder our local prison is training the inmates to be opticians. One of the guards just brought in two pair of glasses with progressive lenses. I guess they have not gotten around to teaching pd and seg ht yet. He cant see well but the price was good $75 for two frames and tinted progressive lenses.


Oh God, now we're reduced to inmates?  Just shoot me now.

Actually it might be a bonus, our customer service can change from "How can I help you?" to "Who you lookin' at?" :D

----------


## obxeyeguy

Laugh all, but in NC all our medicaid glasses are processed through a prison.:finger: Takes 5-6 weeks for completion.

----------


## Wes

I worked there for 5 months as a lab manager.  I can't dispute any of this.

----------


## TLG

> Laugh all, but in NC all our medicaid glasses are processed through a prison...


Ditto California.

----------


## chip anderson

And dey says our prisoners ain't even smart enough to make license plates.  An de prisoners complained about forced labor of any kind to de point where we can't get them to do any.  Plus De' ACLU done made it so we gotta provide them with TV and cable.

Hope this means we can go back to working de' farm at Parchman.

Chip

----------


## jediron1

> Well Luxottica must be getting in a pinch to find people to work for them. We are on vacation in OH and there are Help Wanted Billboards up on the highways!!!



They have that problem all over, thats why in the licensed states a lot of the stores have people with no license at all and they get away with it because they are so big no one wants to say boo to them. They are afraid of them.

----------


## Slugathor

> Well Luxottica must be getting in a pinch to find people to work for them. We are on vacation in OH and there are Help Wanted Billboards up on the highways!!!


It is being felt at my store.  We have not had a new hire in eons.  If we do get help, it comes from nearby stores.  The problem is the dreaded phone test.  We have a coworker that has referred over ten prospects and they have all failed the phone test :hammer:.

----------


## FullCircle

> We have a coworker that has referred over ten prospects and they have all failed the phone test


The personality test?! You're kidding?! Duuude. get someone else to rrefer for you.  If you can't pass that....

----------


## jediron1

> LC's 30 days policy is, imho, is the single worst policy ever instituted in our profession. (right behind BOGO's) Is there any other ways to de-value our services/pricing any more? Please tell me something in the average person's life that they get that is more customizable, variable, and essential to their daily functions. Now then, we can just scrap all of our time to help the patient find a good "fit" for their lifestyle and budget, only to pick-up the cost of _their_ fickle, non-committal life. 
> 
> This policy further enforces the assumption that eyewear is cheap, and that we are all charging an exorbanate price for "a couple a pieces of plastic and a hunk of metal". 
> 
> All I can say to anybody reading this...there is life without Lux. I find it amazing that a company that touts there "quality" denigrates the same product they sell. Keep buying them and expect more denigration of our profession and what we offer.
> 
> rant/off



Could be worse it could be 60 day return! Just a thought.

----------


## Crazy-bout-Optics

So I was with lux, left and came back and had to do their phone test as well. It is really not that hard. The questions are around the lines of "Do you lie?" "Is it ok to steal?" "If you see a coworker steal, do you say something?"  IMHO, they are really common sense questions. Then they ask if you would say that most of your coworkers know you are a hard worker, that most know you would stay past your shift to work if need be, if most know that you are honest.

Basically they ask if you are an honest, hard working, moral individual that doesn't steal. So, if people are not passing this test, would you really want to be working with them just because its busy?

I remember taking this test when it was still on paper, and thought it A LOT harder than the phone version. I think the paper version was about 10-15 pages, I was done with the phone one in about 6 minutes.

Just my 2 Cents.

----------


## jediron1

> So I was with lux, left and came back. 
> I remember taking this test when it was still on paper, and thought it A LOT harder than the phone version. I think the paper version was about 10-15 pages, I was done with the phone one in about 6 minutes.
> 
> Just my 2 Cents.
> 
> ~Matty


From what I hear LC has more tests than the Gov. does. :bbg:

----------


## FullCircle

> So I was with lux, left and came back and had to do their phone test as well. It is really not that hard. The questions are around the lines of "Do you lie?" "Is it ok to steal?" "If you see a coworker steal, do you say something?" IMHO, they are really common sense questions. Then they ask if you would say that most of your coworkers know you are a hard worker, that most know you would stay past your shift to work if need be, if most know that you are honest.
> 
> Basically they ask if you are an honest, hard working, moral individual that doesn't steal. So, if people are not passing this test, would you really want to be working with them just because its busy?
> 
> I remember taking this test when it was still on paper, and thought it A LOT harder than the phone version. I think the paper version was about 10-15 pages, I was done with the phone one in about 6 minutes.
> 
> Just my 2 Cents.
> 
> ~Matty


That's what I'm thinking! either there's too many stupid people applying or honest thieves and druggies.  Any way you look at it, I wouldn't want to work along side of them.

Heck, even the ex-felon that we interviewed passed the "phone test"

----------


## Happylady

> So I was with lux, left and came back and had to do their phone test as well. It is really not that hard. The questions are around the lines of "Do you lie?" 
> 
> ~Matty


Doesn't everyone lie sometimes? If someone says they never lie, well, I think they are lying! So what is the right answer to this question? Do you lie and say you never lie or do you tell the truth and admit you have lied at some point in your life?    :Confused:

----------


## FullCircle

> Doesn't everyone lie sometimes? If someone says they never lie, well, I think they are lying! So what is the right answer to this question? Do you lie and say you never lie or do you tell the truth and admit you have lied at some point in your life?


Don't take the brown acid!

:bbg::bbg::bbg::bbg::bbg:

----------


## Slugathor

> That's what I'm thinking! either there's too many stupid people applying or honest thieves and druggies. Any way you look at it, I wouldn't want to work along side of them.
> 
> Heck, even the ex-felon that we interviewed passed the "phone test"


When I started working, I found out I was the replacement for someone that everyone thought was bipolar.  Noone knows how he passed the test considering the personality of the person in question.  Ever since this person has left, everyone in the lab jokes around about it, they say if you see a guy coming into the store wearing a long coat with lots of bulges under it, make a run for it to the fire exit :drop:.

----------


## jediron1

> That's what I'm thinking! either there's too many stupid people applying or honest thieves and druggies.  Any way you look at it, I wouldn't want to work along side of them.
> 
> Heck, even the ex-felon that we interviewed passed the "phone test"



I was wondering how was his or her table manners? "Hey buy these glasses and a second pair because I now know where you live" At least he or she would sell a lot. :hammer:

----------


## FullCircle

> I was wondering how was his or her table manners? "Hey buy these glasses and a second pair because I now know where you live" At least he or she would sell a lot. :hammer:


 
"Bob, I know you're a newer lab tech. But this is the third breakage you've had in the last hour.  I'm going to have to give you a coaching. NO! Bob! Put down that lap! AHHHHHH!!!!! *runs thru lab screaming*"

----------


## Jamelina

At least LC only has a 30 Day return policy.  At another optical chain (the one with the 100% satisfaction guarantee) you can bring glasses, and all merchandise, in years later and return it.  I had a guy bring in a pair of Maui's literally five years after purchasing that he had clearly destroyed - the lenses were shattered - and I had to give him a full refund. The sentence "I'm not satisfied with these" actually came out of his mouth. Don't get me wrong, the guarantee is a great idea but way too many people take advantage of it.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> At least LC only has a 30 Day return policy. At another optical chain (the one with the 100% satisfaction guarantee) you can bring glasses, and all merchandise, in years later and return it. I had a guy bring in a pair of Maui's literally five years after purchasing that he had clearly destroyed - the lenses were shattered - and I had to give him a full refund. The sentence "I'm not satisfied with these" actually came out of his mouth. Don't get me wrong, the guarantee is a great idea but way too many people take advantage of it.


Where is this place?  I have a few patients that I would be more than happy to refer to them.  I belive in great customer service, but customer service has always started with customers.  If they aren't willing to accept some of the responsiblity for whatever they buy then the relationship is *DOOMED* from the beginning.

True story-- A patient came back to the office on July 5 several years ago demanding a new pair of glasses at no charge.  He was on a boat on the lake and when he stood up at 40 mph his glasses blew off his head.  He made it very clear that this was my fault because when he bought them 3 years earlier, I never told him this could happen.  The worst part was that my manager gave him a free exam and new glasses.

----------


## jediron1

> At least LC only has a 30 Day return policy.  At another optical chain (the one with the 100% satisfaction guarantee) you can bring glasses, and all merchandise, in years later and return it.  I had a guy bring in a pair of Maui's literally five years after purchasing that he had clearly destroyed - the lenses were shattered - and I had to give him a full refund. The sentence "I'm not satisfied with these" actually came out of his mouth. Don't get me wrong, the guarantee is a great idea but way too many people take advantage of it.



Sorry to disagree but guarantee is NOT a great idea. Once at a meeting in NY city we had a speaker tells us "why would you tell any one you guarantee your glasses"? He said the only thing your guaranteeing is an automatic return and a refund. By telling them their is a return policy your implying there is something inheritently wrong with the product they just purchased. Wrong idea! :hammer:

----------


## AdmiralKnight

Quite frankly, I don't think this is a 'policy'. It's most likely the store managers, trying to save money by reusing the frames. Sears had(has?) the same 30 day return when I was managing. Every one returned went right into our Gift of Sight box. So I'm guessing you'll get different answers depending on who you ask.

----------


## Jamelina

> Where is this place? I have a few patients that I would be more than happy to refer to them. I belive in great customer service, but customer service has always started with customers. If they aren't willing to accept some of the responsiblity for whatever they buy then the relationship is *DOOMED* from the beginning.
> 
> True story-- A patient came back to the office on July 5 several years ago demanding a new pair of glasses at no charge. He was on a boat on the lake and when he stood up at 40 mph his glasses blew off his head. He made it very clear that this was my fault because when he bought them 3 years earlier, I never told him this could happen. The worst part was that my manager gave him a free exam and new glasses.


It's Costco.  I don't work there anymore.  You can refer them, but the options and quality is not going to be the same as a private practice.

----------


## jediron1

> At least LC only has a 30 Day return policy.  At another optical chain (the one with the 100&#37; satisfaction guarantee) you can bring glasses, and all merchandise, in years later and return it.  I had a guy bring in a pair of Maui's literally five years after purchasing that he had clearly destroyed - the lenses were shattered - and I had to give him a full refund. The sentence "I'm not satisfied with these" actually came out of his mouth. Don't get me wrong, the guarantee is a great idea but way too many people take advantage of it.




I had a guy in one time who said he worked at Sears garden department and I was telling him how we replaced a frame for a guy even though it was almost two years old, he said I have one better. He said usually around late April early May a gentleman usually comes in an buys a lawn tractor uses until late Sept. early Oct. then returns it because he says " I m not satisfied" he said Sears gave full refund no questions asked. And he said this guy has done this at least threeX. Unbelievable but true!  :hammer:

----------


## Jamelina

> Sorry to disagree but guarantee is NOT a great idea. Once at a meeting in NY city we had a speaker tells us "why would you tell any one you guarantee your glasses"? He said the only thing your guaranteeing is an automatic return and a refund. By telling them their is a return policy your implying there is something inheritently wrong with the product they just purchased. Wrong idea! :hammer:


Surprisingly returns were a small percentage in comparison to the amount of merchandise sold.  It is frustrating dealing with those people who were obviously taking advantage of the guarantee...I just had to remember that there's always karma :)

----------


## jediron1

> Surprisingly returns were a small percentage in comparison to the amount of merchandise sold.  It is frustrating dealing with those people who were obviously taking advantage of the guarantee...I just had to remember that there's always karma :)




Returns better be low because they can kill you! As for karma, I don't think so but thats just my opinion.  ;)

----------


## Dougfir8

> No wonder our local prison is training the inmates to be opticians. One of the guards just brought in two pair of glasses with progressive lenses. I guess they have not gotten around to teaching pd and seg ht yet. He cant see well but the price was good $75 for two frames and tinted progressive lenses.


The prisoners aren't dumb.  They know if the guard can't see well, he can't shoot straight!

----------


## jediron1

> No wonder our local prison is training the inmates to be opticians.  One of the guards just brought in two pair of glasses with progressive lenses.  I guess they have not gotten around to teaching pd and seg ht yet.  He cant see well but the price was good $75 for two frames and tinted progressive lenses.




Ya try to bring a pair of glasses back to one of those guys. They may never hear from you again. :bbg:

----------


## Paul E. Carbonate

I have said this before, but let me repeat it:
I used to manage an LC, and in five years neither we, nor any other LC I know of, restocked a frame that had been sold and returned.
Go into any LC and look for frames without demo lenses--you won't find any.
Hate Lux all you want, but don't believe everything you hear from disgruntled employees.

----------


## edKENdance

> I have said this before, but let me repeat it:
> I used to manage an LC, and in five years neither we, nor any other LC I know of, restocked a frame that had been sold and returned.
> Go into any LC and look for frames without demo lenses--you won't find any.
> Hate Lux all you want, but don't believe everything you hear from disgruntled employees.



We did.  We also kept a month month supply of demo lenses in stock for just such a purpose.

----------


## Scott R

A new LC "OPTIQUE" just opened 3 blocks from where I work. A few people asked if we had the same money back policy, so I told them NO you will leave with the right specs the first time. I am waiting to have someone walk in and say they gave me $XXX. back for the Chanel frame with 1.67 ARC Progressives.

----------


## AdmiralKnight

> I have said this before, but let me repeat it:
> I used to manage an LC, and in five years neither we, nor any other LC I know of, restocked a frame that had been sold and returned.
> Go into any LC and look for frames without demo lenses--you won't find any.
> Hate Lux all you want, but don't believe everything you hear from disgruntled employees.


This is why I said it was most likely the managers themselves trying to save costs. I'm thinking most wouldn't do it, but obviously there are that do.

----------


## Crazy-bout-Optics

Where do you think these managers get this wonderful idea to restock the frames from? I've worked at 5 different LC stores, and at all 5, we restocked frames if they were still in sellable shape. I had a GM tell me this is what the Regional Manager told them to do. I do not think it is just a handful of managers that are looking to save a buck, esp when it is company wide.

I will note that now returned or restyled frames do not get out back out right away. We are told to reprint the original receipt and staple it to a copy of the return or restyle and wrap the frame in them and they get put in a bin, at the end of the month our Retail manager and GM go thru them and then they manually add them back into inventory. Why do they do this ....?

It is b/c before when a frame is returned the lab would just make new demos and it would go back out on the floor. This messed up their inventory b/c the computer did not add the frame back into stock, so it over-inflated the stores inventory. Eyenet now has the option of adding frame back to stock, but we are told to click on NO and do the following as noted above. Why is this you ask?

B/C employees were taking the frames themselves, esp plano sun when people would return or restyle. 

And to those that suggest that it is "disgruntled" employees saying that we resell returned frames, I tell you that we do it, and while I no longer work at LC, I am not disgruntled as I enjoyed my time with Lux and worked with a great group of people.

----------


## HarryChiling

We just recently had a patiet come into our office and get an exam, she went to LC for her glasses, because get this she absolutely needs Chanel and she would get the lenses with us but they won't discount the frames only the lenses.

So the patient comes in with some glasses that she can't see a lick outta of and insists she needs to see the doctor. I sit the patient down and try to trouble shoot and every time I ask her a question she says they told me you would say that. So eventually I ask the patient for her old pair and the new pair LC made and check everything about them along with her old pair and then pull her Rx and put it all together giving it to the doctor. I tell the patient to have a seat and the doctor will be with her in a few minutes, she asks what's wrong with them and to break the ice I joke with her, "you mean they didn't tell you what I would say?" The patient immediately warms and explains that every time she goes to LC they screw up her glasses multiple times before they get them right. Anyway I end up calling to find out what the old Rx was supposed to be so we have everything and the first thing the manager says is, "she wasn't supposed to get glassses here and I made an exception?" after a little proding the manager says the patient had the last pair remade 6 times. The patient then explains to me that she had to call the corporate office to get LC to sell her a pair of glasses because apparently someone blacklisted her in their computers and every LC location was scared to help her because they didn't want the remake.

So we figure out what's wrong with them and my doctor asks me to write them a note explaining what we want done along with PD's and seg height and everything else we wanted them to do. So the patient is sitting with me and at first chattign politely and then she starts down that dark path and I stop her and tell her, "look if you are trying to insinuate in any way that this is our fault let me stop you right now, the first problem is the fact that she tried so hard to do business with a place that was actively refusing her, the second was doing business with a company that would make 6 mistakes on the same order, then I told her the third was trying to insinuate that we had some fault with it." Anyway I didn't measure the PD or the seg height and I explained to her and to my doctor that this was their job and I would be perfectly willing to provide them with detaied directions to do their jobs adequately but I was not going to do their job for them.

On a side note every optician that we have working with us had worked in LC at one point or another and they sell sleeves of demos to recut and restock and our old manager from LC used to try and tell me to keep the demos with the writing on them in case it came back. I believe they also now have a way of reordering demos direct so it's no a rumor it happens it's a fact.

The good thing about LC in our area anyways is that on the store level they are so scared of making a mistake that they would rather turn business away so if you have a knack for accuracy and tough to fill Rx's you will do more than fine matter of fact I would recommend that you introduce yourselves to their managers and tell them about your skills. I probably get more referals from LC than from any other OD or OMD in the area.

----------


## Scott R

> " Anyway I didn't measure the PD or the seg height and I explained to her and to my doctor that this was their job and I would be perfectly willing to provide them with detaied directions to do their jobs adequately but I was not going to do their job for them.


 
Charge a fitting fee. 
$35 for a pd.
$45 Monocular pd.
$35 Flat Top or TK Ht.
$45 Progressive.
$55 PIA charge.:D

----------


## blueboy07

I currently work at Lenscrafters and they just changed/revamped their policy on returned or exchanged frames:

1.  The associate who handles the return or exchange reprints a copy of the original receipt, wraps the frame in it, and places it in a bin for the closing manager to inspect.
2.  Whoever happens to be closing that night goes over all the exchanged and returned frames, and reconciles this with the Daily Transactions to make sure no returned frames are missing.  The manager evaluates the condition of the frame.  If it is like-new, or can be made to resemble like-new condition, then it is written back into inventory and given back to the lab.  The lab will cut new demo lenses in it, and a tag is hand-written and attached to the frame (therefore, if you are even shopping in Lenscrafters, avoid frames that have hand-written tags or demo lenses with no writing on them).
3.  If the frame is slightly blemished but can still be sold, it is cleaned, demo lenses are cut, and it is placed in the clearance section and marked down 30%.  When it is sold, an additional 50% will be taken off the lenses and the already reduced frame price.
4.  If the closing manager determines it is not suitable to be sold again, or if he or she is unsure, it is placed in a box in the back for the District Manager to inspect during their next visit.  If the District Manager determines it can be resold, then it will be.  If not, it is sent to the Home Office in Ohio, where it will either be recycled and used for the Gift of Sight program, or it will be disposed of.

This is the new, nation-wide policy.  I hope this clears up any questions you may have.

This is my first post, by the way... I've been a long-time reader, just a little shy to post. :-)

----------


## Scott R

Seems like a lot of resources are devoted to USED frames. If I get 5 returned (not counting warentee replacement)  frames a year its not even .05% of the volume we do. More than that would be terrible.

----------


## HarryChiling

> This is my first post, by the way... I've been a long-time reader, just a little shy to post. :-)


Welcome to the dark side glad to have you posting. :cheers:

----------


## Crazy-bout-Optics

Ok, so not to defend LC against what Harry said, but I think we all know of one or two customers that no matter what you do, they are never happy. As far as being blacklisted, if there is a customer that has multiple remakes on the same pair, we can put a note in the patients file that only a refund will be offered and not an exchange. I myself have gone as far as putting a note in a file that only the GM or other management is to help this person, as I have been yelled and even cursed at by 3 patients in my 4 or so years at LC. 

Some people are just not happy no matter what you do, and need to be told by someone else "Yes, LC screwed up, but ours will be perfect". Did LC really screw up? If a person goes back continually, knowing and to a point "predicting" that LC is going to screw up their glasses, why even bother in the first place?  Some people just need the attention, cannot make up their mind when we swap them into a different frame, or change material, or add/remove A/R. Some just do not want to adapt to a new Rx. 

To the associate that allows 6 remakes, know you are just enforcing in the patients mind that LC screwed up and will never make anything right, and in turn, allowing the customer to abuse the 30 day exchange policy. 

I do also want to quickly add I have had customers of mine come to LC because they did not like the way their doctors office made their glasses, so it works both ways. In the end, I assume it evens itself out.

And Bravo to Harry for telling the customer point blank "don't even insinuate that I (harry) had anything to do with it." I wish every dispenser was this forward and upfront with patients.

Ok, ok, now I am rambling on.

----------


## blueboy07

> Seems like a lot of resources are devoted to USED frames. If I get 5 returned (not counting warentee replacement)  frames a year its not even .05% of the volume we do. More than that would be terrible.


The amount of returns we have are just silly.  And the flack we get for it is just silly too.

Management: "Let's devote all our advertising in Q1 to our 30 day unconditional guarantee!  Let's tell all our current and potential customers that they can exchange their frames as many times as they want within 30 days!  But don't forget... we are keeping track of your remakes.  And if you have too many, we are sending in our regional quality control director to find out exactly what YOU are doing to make your customers want to return their glasses so much.  And once we find out what YOU are doing, we will coach you."

That's asinine.  Pun intended.

----------


## Crazy-bout-Optics

I totally forgot about those coaching sessions!!

When customers would exchange frames, Gm wanted us to write up why this happened, and what we could do to prevent it from happening in the future. 

So after BS-ing on so many of the frame exchanges, I finally started writing
"Indecisive patient changed frames b/c of 30 day guarantee. To prevent this, LC can stop advertising the crap out of its 30 day unconditional money back guarantee. I am sure corporate would rather refund patient than exchange."

My GM just looked at it and chuckled. She knew I was right and agreed with me. But of course in her capacity as GM, she couldn't tell me she agreed, but told me "You do know I have to put this in your file and coach you?" I told her our coaching sessions were the highlight of my day, and she smirked, turned around and walked away shaking her head.

----------


## HarryChiling

> I totally forgot about those coaching sessions!!
> 
> When customers would exchange frames, Gm wanted us to write up why this happened, and what we could do to prevent it from happening in the future. 
> 
> So after BS-ing on so many of the frame exchanges, I finally started writing
> "Indecisive patient changed frames b/c of 30 day guarantee. To prevent this, LC can stop advertising the crap out of its 30 day unconditional money back guarantee. I am sure corporate would rather refund patient than exchange."
> 
> My GM just looked at it and chuckled. She knew I was right and agreed with me. But of course in her capacity as GM, she couldn't tell me she agreed, but told me "You do know I have to put this in your file and coach you?" I told her our coaching sessions were the highlight of my day, and she smirked, turned around and walked away shaking her head.


You know even LC knows that this guarantee is assinine, which is why they are trying their best to make sure it has very little economical impact on them, but I still get patients that ask about one hour service and LC hasn't actively advertised that in almost 10 years.  Now that's bang for your advertiseing buck, chances are someone up above thinks that this guarantee could be the next big one hour hit.




> Ok, so not to defend LC against what Harry said, but I think we all know of one or two customers that no matter what you do, they are never happy. As far as being blacklisted, if there is a customer that has multiple remakes on the same pair, we can put a note in the patients file that only a refund will be offered and not an exchange. I myself have gone as far as putting a note in a file that only the GM or other management is to help this person, as I have been yelled and even cursed at by 3 patients in my 4 or so years at LC.


That's exactly what this patient was a PITA, she spent more time trying to explain to me how she wasn't a PITA that we spent next to zero time trying to figure out what the actual problem was, I did eventually pry some info from her, but she had her mind set on blaming someone mistakes not correcting them.  I do think it's funny that she was blacklisted from LC and I only mentioned it because it was from 3 stores up to 50 miles apart.

----------


## Happylady

Just how many returns do LC get because of this guarantee?

Since they started offering it we are getting more patients that expect that they can "try" glasses out and just return them if they don't love them. I think it sets a horrible example for the entire optical industry.

----------


## xiaowei

> Laugh all, but in NC all our medicaid glasses are processed through a prison.:finger: Takes 5-6 weeks for completion.





> Ditto California.


Haha, isn&#180;t this done by the "Department of _optical_ correction" that was mentioned recently in another thread?:):)

----------


## jediron1

> I have said this before, but let me repeat it:
> I used to manage an LC, and in five years neither we, nor any other LC I know of, restocked a frame that had been sold and returned.
> Go into any LC and look for frames without demo lenses--you won't find any.
> Hate Lux all you want, but don't believe everything you hear from disgruntled employees.



Paul maybe you should read all the posts because they disagree with you about 3 to 1. just a thought  :Cool:

----------


## blueboy07

I don't know why this is still being debated... A couple years ago, Lenscrafters did indeed donate returned frames to Gift of Sight.  Today, however, they try their best to sell them again.

One interesting fact that my general manager told me is that each exchange/remake costs the company on average $65.  Where I am at, our store averages a remake percentage of about 17% -- this includes customer exchanges, remakes because the glasses did not pass quality inspections, incorrect measurements were taken by the associate, doctor rx changes, etc.  I believe the customer exchange percentage hovers somewhere around 8-9% depending on the month.  That's pretty high, IMO.

We are coached to use the 30-day guarantee to drive units -- in other words, to increase sales.  For example, if the customer is unsure about two frames, we are supposed to recommend they buy both in order to "try out" different styles.  If they are unsure of sunglasses, just get it, put it on a Lenscrafters charge card so they don't have to pay anything today, and try it out!  If they change their mind, bring it back!

In other words, the pressure is on -- and it's on both the sales associate and the customer.  And then they wonder why the returns and remakes are so high?

I am one of the only in my store who believes we should sell to the customer's needs, not to the company's goals.  And oftentimes, they do need sunglasses, or a computer pair, or a backup pair!  But sorry -- I'm not pushing a little old lady on Medicare who doesn't have enough money for groceries or medicine to buy 3 pairs of Versace frames with high index Scotchgard lenses in the new "Advanced View Progressive."  Sorry!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Just how many returns do LC get because of this guarantee?
> 
> Since they started offering it we are getting more patients that expect that they can "try" glasses out and just return them if they don't love them. I think it sets a horrible example for the entire optical industry.


We get that a lot too. Our answer is "We make sure you get the right glasses the first time." or "Sure we could charge what LC does - that way we could afford to remake them."

What I like is when someone comes in with a LC price quote and they demand that we match the price. We say "Sure we'll match that price - we could use all the extra money!" Some of their looks are priceless.:D

----------


## rjj53

Well I'm new here so Hi All
I manage an office in a chain, we have the same basic policy which I'm not a fan of, I feel if we don't spend the time with the patient originally to ensure they get a quality pair of glasses then we aren't providing customer service and degrading our profession. But on the flip side if a patient is hesitant because they have heard of bad experiences from friends or co workers had with AR or PAL then I use the warranty to give them a period of time to judge for themselves.

----------


## Happylady

> Well I'm new here so Hi All


Hi, welcome to Optiboard. 

:cheers:

----------


## CaOpticalGoddess

> Just how many returns do LC get because of this guarantee?
> 
> Since they started offering it we are getting more patients that expect that they can "try" glasses out and just return them if they don't love them. I think it sets a horrible example for the entire optical industry.


 
LC has had their 30 guarantee for as long as I can remeber it is just advirtised now. I worked as a manager in LC for 3 years in the late 90's.

----------


## edKENdance

Thanks to this thread I actually answered the phone today with the phrase "Good Afternoon Lenscrafters, how can I help you?"

That went over well.  :hammer:

----------


## jediron1

> Well I'm new here so Hi All
> I manage an office in a chain, we have the same basic policy which I'm not a fan of, I feel if we don't spend the time with the patient originally to ensure they get a quality pair of glasses then we aren't providing customer service and degrading our profession. But on the flip side if a patient is hesitant because they have heard of bad experiences from friends or co workers had with AR or PAL then I use the warranty to give them a period of time to judge for themselves.




I don't mention warranty at all, unless someone specifically asks what is our warranty I don't bring it up. I had a person in the other day who said "I can go to LUX and try out as many pairs as I like and if I don't like them I can return them for full refund". I said we try to my you happy the first time that way your not running back and forth trying to get your money back. He bought from me! :bbg:

----------


## edKENdance

After workingwith LC for 7 years it still blows my mind everytime someone walks into our office with a pretty basic prescription and is impressed that we can have them the same day or even in a couple of days.  Most people think it might be a couple of weeks.  This makes me think that the one hour phenom is not really set in that well in our industry.  We consistently get new walk in patients that would never step foot into a large chain store.  The little guy is where it's at.

----------


## jediron1

> After workingwith LC for 7 years it still blows my mind everytime someone walks into our office with a pretty basic prescription and is impressed that we can have them the same day or even in a couple of days. Most people think it might be a couple of weeks. This makes me think that the one hour phenom is not really set in that well in our industry. We consistently get new walk in patients that would never step foot into a large chain store. The little guy is where it's at.


 


I once saw an article I believe it was in Vision Monday that told of a survey they ran about LUX and what were the impressions the people had about LUX. They asked if I remember correctly what do you think about one hour service? Some said convience. But the overwelming answer was HIGH PRICE. From what I remember LUX was completely stunned!

----------


## Coolkyd

As of recently when I left we reused just about every frame that was returned. We had boxes of demos to cut ($25.00 a box of 100) of the nastiest smelling cheap acrylic lenses you have ever smelled edging. Right before I left the RDO thought that was too much to be paying for demos that we originally threw away so they started a policy of saving the origianal demos in frame baggies stapled to the original lab order. It was a pain in the butt doing your final paperwork with the baggies flopping around and trying to fit that crap in the envelope at the end of the night. However when the glasses were returned you go pull the original paperwork and viola' original demos with writing on them. As far as the 30 day warranty goes it was common practice to have a 3 remake minimum then you were "fired" as a customer. "I am sorry Mr./Mrs. Smith but we have remade these already for you three times and we can't seem to make you happy, here is your refund - have a nice day". You just enter the info in the note field about it and there you go, it's available to every LC nationwide. Apparently 'unconditional' means three times.

----------


## jediron1

> As of recently when I left we reused just about every frame that was returned. We had boxes of demos to cut ($25.00 a box of 100) of the nastiest smelling cheap acrylic lenses you have ever smelled edging. Right before I left the RDO thought that was too much to be paying for demos that we originally threw away so they started a policy of saving the origianal demos in frame baggies stapled to the original lab order. It was a pain in the butt doing your final paperwork with the baggies flopping around and trying to fit that crap in the envelope at the end of the night. However when the glasses were returned you go pull the original paperwork and viola' original demos with writing on them. As far as the 30 day warranty goes it was common practice to have a 3 remake minimum then you were "fired" as a customer. "I am sorry Mr./Mrs. Smith but we have remade these already for you three times and we can't seem to make you happy, here is your refund - have a nice day". You just enter the info in the note field about it and there you go, it's available to every LC nationwide. Apparently 'unconditional' means three times.



I m not quoting verbatim but how do they get around " come back as many times in the 30 days"? Just asking! Seems if they put a limit on it when no limit is implied they would be open for a law suit.

----------


## blueboy07

That limit is not nationwide policy... it seems that it's a case by case basis.  Most of the time, if this is the 3rd or 4th time restyling, the customer would agree with the store that their needs can't be met and they will accept the refund.

----------


## Jamelina

I had a patient come in last week explaining that she could not see out of her glasses and wanted the doctor to recheck them.  She purchased them at Lenscrafters and they told her the rx was correct.  One of our techs took her back, read the rx on the lenses, and discovered that the lenses were put in backwards.  I abosolutely understand that mistakes happen, but even after she went back there to have them rechecked they still had no idea of the mistake. A little scary.

----------


## jediron1

> That limit is not nationwide policy... it seems that it's a case by case basis.  Most of the time, if this is the 3rd or 4th time restyling, the customer would agree with the store that their needs can't be met and they will accept the refund.




Even if what you say is true how can you say an "unconditional 30 day guarantee" and it's nationally driven, thats what it said I just saw the ad on TV. It did not say 3rd or 4th time it said "unconditional guarantee". So the gentleman I had was right the only thing was we treated him right the first time so he doesn't have to return 3 or 4 or 5x infinitum,we fixed him right the first time. Just takes patience uncovering needs and selecting the right pair of glasses. It can be done. ;)

----------


## Uncle Fester

> That limit is not nationwide policy... it seems that it's a case by case basis.  Most of the time, if this is the 3rd or 4th time restyling, the customer would agree with the store that their needs can't be met and they will accept the refund.


Just curious-No LC bashing intended or implied---

Is it policy to keep this patient from ever again ordering from you or is it just assumed they won't?

Do you keep a data base of these patients? I'll bet some names will keep showing up at different nearby locations.;)

PS- You can have'm.:D

----------


## blueboy07

No, it's not policy to not serve these customers again.  No, it's not policy to limit the number of times they can exchange.  But there are always going to be some people you can NEVER please, no matter how much time you spend uncovering their needs.  Sometimes, psychologically, they will just feel better if they go somewhere else.  You all know this.  So rather than seeing them return glasses every day of the week, we can offer to refund their money.  If they say no, they don't want a refund, we're not going to stop them and force them to take their money back!

And no, there is no database of customers to avoid.  The only time I have ever heard of not servicing a customer is when a check they wrote was bad and returned.  In that case, we will do nothing for them until the full payment is received.

----------


## LENNY

I think I need new glasses for my vocation. Can LC Rx Maui Jims for me?
I usualy kill my glasses on vacation but this time I can just return them to LC!
I wonder how long it will take for other people to realize the same thing!?

----------


## AdmiralKnight

I don't think LC carries Maui's. Plus, there's probably some clause in there saying they have to be in the same condition as when you took them or something.

----------


## Jubilee

LC does carry Maui. At least the store my husband works in does :D

As far as same condition... While that is the intent, I know of managers taking back damaged goods for the sake of "customer service"

----------


## Uncle Fester

> No, it's not policy to not serve these customers again.  No, it's not policy to limit the number of times they can exchange.  But there are always going to be some people you can NEVER please, no matter how much time you spend uncovering their needs.  Sometimes, psychologically, they will just feel better if they go somewhere else.  You all know this.  So rather than seeing them return glasses every day of the week, we can offer to refund their money.  If they say no, they don't want a refund, we're not going to stop them and force them to take their money back!
> 
> And no, there is no database of customers to avoid.  The only time I have ever heard of not servicing a customer is when a check they wrote was bad and returned.  In that case, we will do nothing for them until the full payment is received.


My questions were prompted by my fathers situation many years ago. He was a Woolworth store manager and it was discovered that some con artists were traveling the country staging injuries (slip + fall, cut on glass etc.) and taking cash payments to go away. I can see some people with no scruples abusing LC's generous return policy and as long as they go to other locations without a database who's to know? 

Again no slight is intended in my posts.

----------


## blueboy07

If glasses are returned damaged, it is Lenscrafter's policy to replace them under the "One Year Replacement Discount" -- that's 50% off the current retail price.  This INCLUDES glasses that were purchased under 30 days ago, although in many cases, this fee is waived one time only for customer service.  If it is waived, the customer is told that this is a one-time thing, and in the future they will be expected to pay the 50% to have them replaced.  The 30-day guarantee is intended to cover changes in the frame style, lens design, etc., but not breakages or damages.

----------


## chip anderson

Home Depot has an even "Better" return policy.  Appearently any item can be returned at any time for full refund.  They tell me they have a *lot* of customers that buy new lawnmowers at the start of the Summer (and our Summer is about 9 months of the year) and return it at the end of Summer.
You will see lots of used and re-conditioned lawn care stuff there in the early Winter months.
Home Depot knows they are being abused but chooses to maintain the policy.

Chip

----------


## edKENdance

> If glasses are returned damaged, it is Lenscrafter's policy to replace them under the "One Year Replacement Discount" -- that's 50% off the current retail price.  This INCLUDES glasses that were purchased under 30 days ago, although in many cases, this fee is waived one time only for customer service.  If it is waived, the customer is told that this is a one-time thing, and in the future they will be expected to pay the 50% to have them replaced.  The 30-day guarantee is intended to cover changes in the frame style, lens design, etc., but not breakages or damages.


I thought it was "unconditional"

----------


## jediron1

> If glasses are returned damaged, it is Lenscrafter's policy to replace them under the "One Year Replacement Discount" -- that's 50% off the current retail price.  This INCLUDES glasses that were purchased under 30 days ago, although in many cases, this fee is waived one time only for customer service.  If it is waived, the customer is told that this is a one-time thing, and in the future they will be expected to pay the 50% to have them replaced.  The 30-day guarantee is intended to cover changes in the frame style, lens design, etc., but not breakages or damages.



Apparently LC does not following it's own policies. I had a guy in a few months ago where he wanted just the temple replaced at LC where he purchased the glasses just a few months earlier. They told him they could not replace just temple but he would have to buy a new pair. He thought about it and said I need a second, what's it going to cost? He said they told him $375.00, more than what he paid the first time. He then proceeded to tell them they could take those glasses and put them where the sun don't shine. He walk out came to me and purchased glasses. Thanks LC you have great customer service, sure helps me. ;)

----------


## blueboy07

Well, the One Year Replacement Discount is just that -- a REPLACEMENT discount.  The guy can't buy the second pair at half off and expect to keep the first pair.  If your new plasma TV breaks after you buy it and you take it back to the store, they're not going to let you keep it AND take a new TV; they'll either replace it with a new one or try to repair the one you have.   Same thing with glasses at Lenscrafters.  How is that bad customer service?

As far as the price being higher than what he paid the first time, lots of things could influence that.... he had probably already used his insurance benefits, and his multiple pair benefit wasn't as good as his primary benefit.  Or perhaps he picked out a different (more expensive) frame, or different lenses, or who knows?

I'm by no means sticking up for LC, but it's ridiculous how much hate/jealousy some of the people on here have.

----------


## jediron1

> Well, the One Year Replacement Discount is just that -- a REPLACEMENT discount.  The guy can't buy the second pair at half off and expect to keep the first pair.  If your new plasma TV breaks after you buy it and you take it back to the store, they're not going to let you keep it AND take a new TV; they'll either replace it with a new one or try to repair the one you have.   Same thing with glasses at Lenscrafters.  How is that bad customer service?
> 
> As far as the price being higher than what he paid the first time, lots of things could influence that.... he had probably already used his insurance benefits, and his multiple pair benefit wasn't as good as his primary benefit.  Or perhaps he picked out a different (more expensive) frame, or different lenses, or who knows?
> 
> I'm by no means sticking up for LC, but it's ridiculous how much hate/jealousy some of the people on here have.



Where do you come off with this sanctimonious BS? I never said I hate LC or have jealousy of them. I only repeated what the gentleman told me. Now giving you the benefit of doubt that you are probable a newbie too our profession it used to be that if a front broke we would replace the front and charge accordingly, same goes for temples. What he was upset about was they would do neither. It was buy a new pair or salavie. Which at that point he told them what they can do with their glasses. And just to point out he was not trying to get a second pair he just wanted his first pair FIXED but they wouldn't accommodate him. An Plasma's usually have a 1 year warranty so it would have been covered. :hammer:

----------


## FullCircle

> An Plasma's usually have a 1 year warranty so it would have been covered.


Usually thats against mfg's defects. If you sit on your tv and break the screen, I doubt you're getting a new one. Why should eyewear be different?

LC doesn't do parts. We can't.Can you imagine the sheer quantity of misc. parts we'd have to keep "just in case?" $375, if that's 1/2 of the cost, would probably be frame and lenses. Were his lenses scratched, cracked, chipped? what kind of frame and lenses did he have? 1.67 PAL with scotchgard are rather pricey, toss in a frame and there ya go.

Was the frame defective? did he break the temple?

There's too many variables in this story and it leaves the reader, at first blush, rather biased.

BTW, I got a good chuckle from "salavie". It took me a little to igure out it was c'est la vie.

----------


## jediron1

> Usually thats against mfg's defects. If you sit on your tv and break the screen, I doubt you're getting a new one. Why should eyewear be different?
> 
> LC doesn't do parts. We can't.Can you imagine the sheer quantity of misc. parts we'd have to keep "just in case?" $375, if that's 1/2 of the cost, would probably be frame and lenses. Were his lenses scratched, cracked, chipped? what kind of frame and lenses did he have? 1.67 PAL with scotchgard are rather pricey, toss in a frame and there ya go.
> 
> Was the frame defective? did he break the temple?
> 
> There's too many variables in this story and it leaves the reader, at first blush, rather biased.
> 
> BTW, I got a good chuckle from "salavie". It took me a little to igure out it was c'est la vie.



Salavie but you got the point. 

Point was all he wanted was a TEMPLE. End of story. Unbelievable, give me a drink. :cheers:

----------


## FullCircle

Right, but we don't have parts. Best Buy doesn't have just picture tubes.

Do you expect us to carry extra inventory in parts? Sorry, I'd rather allocate that money to employee training, supplies and the like.

----------


## edKENdance

> Right, but we don't have parts. Best Buy doesn't have just picture tubes.
> 
> Do you expect us to carry extra inventory in parts? Sorry, I'd rather allocate that money to employee training, supplies and the like.


We don't keep parts in stock either.  We would have to order a temple for example.  Usually takes a day.

----------


## FullCircle

unless it's a generic screw, nosepad or temple cover, we can't order parts.

----------


## edKENdance

> unless it's a generic screw, nosepad or temple cover, we can't order parts.


and that is lame.

----------


## FullCircle

is it lame that best buy can't order picture tubes?

----------


## edKENdance

> is it lame that best buy can't order picture tubes?



Is that relevant?

----------


## FullCircle

It's another commodity. Televisions were used in this thread as a parallel for eyewear. So, yes, I guess it is relevant.

As for us ordering parts, I honestly don't recall a time when we did that.  Maybe back in the early 90's?

----------


## jediron1

> Right, but we don't have parts. Best Buy doesn't have just picture tubes.
> 
> Do you expect us to carry extra inventory in parts? Sorry, I'd rather allocate that money to employee training, supplies and the like.



So you work at LC that explains everything. It doesn't take much to carry parts in fact you don't have to. Tack on another 8 dollars to each sale and you cover the cost to return to where ever you purchased it. That shouldn't be too hard for you guys you already have your prices jacked sky high. Your point less diatribe bores me. You guys at LC need a life. :hammer:

----------


## edKENdance

> It's another commodity. Televisions were used in this thread as a parallel for eyewear. So, yes, I guess it is relevant.
> 
> As for us ordering parts, I honestly don't recall a time when we did that.  Maybe back in the early 90's?


I'm not familiar with that industry but it doesn't strike me as relevant due to the nature of repairs.  Glasses are made up of only a couple of parts.  TV's I assume have hundreds of parts.  When I worked at LC we used to order parts up until maybe 2003?  Somewhere around there.

----------


## Happylady

> unless it's a generic screw, nosepad or temple cover, we can't order parts.


Wow, really?  :Confused:  So if a patient breaks a temple they have to pay half price for an entire new frame?

We order and replace parts all the time. I had no idea other optical places didn't.

----------


## jediron1

> Wow, really?  So if a patient breaks a temple they have to pay half price for an entire new frame?
> 
> We order and replace parts all the time. I had no idea other optical places didn't.



I called LC they said if I had purchased within the last six months I could another pair ( they would not  repair or fix the ones that were purchased just six months ago) at 50&#37; off. Boy what a deal!

----------


## Happylady

> It's another commodity. Televisions were used in this thread as a parallel for eyewear. So, yes, I guess it is relevant.
> 
> As for us ordering parts, I honestly don't recall a time when we did that. Maybe back in the early 90's?


I think all or almost all private opticals order parts. I wonder if other chains are like Lenscrafters?

----------


## FullCircle

> You guys at LC need a life. :hammer:


Why must things turn personal? I don't recall attacking you or your job, why come after me? 

And to put your mind at ease, I have a life. Quite a nice one. I work with great people that care about optics and our patients. Every day I go to work I love what I do. I worked in the corporate world and chose to come back to optics because I know that every pair of glasses I touch will make a difference in someone's life. I don't get all "god complex" about it, I just think it's really cool.

BTW, a diatribe is "a bitter, sharply abusive denunciation, attack, or criticism." None of what I said falls into that description. Although, I don't think the same can be said for your retort.

As for the parts and when we could order, heck, I took a stab in the dark. That was the last time I could recall spare parts lying around. But I do know, at least at my store, the frequency of "just a temple" being broken isn't that great.

ETA and usually it's so far gone that a temple replacement is the least of their worries

----------


## FullCircle

> I think all or almost all private opticals order parts. I wonder if other chains are like Lenscrafters?


 
Do you charge for the parts? I'm not looking for a fight, just really curious.

----------


## Crazy-bout-Optics

So SOME people think those of us at LC need to get a life because we do not carry frame parts? Then they have the intelligence to nit pick and put LC employees down because SOME people do not like LUX's Policies regarding replacing broken parts.


To this is say "YOU ARE COMPLETELY RIGHT" Us little guys at the bottom are totally the ones in control. We call the shots and do what we want at Lux. We can order in parts, we just don't want to because we just wanna screw with you. In fact, let me get Mr Del Vecchio on the phone right now and tell him that all LC's must carry frame parts and that from now on, All LC's should be able to order in just a temple instead of replacing the entire frame under the company discount replacement plan. Yeah, let me get right on top of that, cause you know, I've got Del Vecchio on speed dial. We're real close, thick as thieves. 


You wanna argue with an employee about the policies of its employer? YOU get a life!

Most LC employees who have only worked at LC and not private opticals have no idea that Lux will send in just temples to a private practice, yet will only replace an entire frame for their own customers. Ever wonder why hey do this? Or are you too damn busy ranting and raving at LC employees to even bother.

Truly insulting to your own intelligence. Gosh, why are there so many dumb people in this world? 

I wanna come to your place of employment and start nit picking everything YOU do at YOUR employment. But I am sure you have control over EVERY company policy. Oh Wait, I have better things to do  :hammer::hammer::hammer:

----------


## k12311997

> Do you charge for the parts? I'm not looking for a fight, just really curious.


1 year warranty $10 handeling charge per instance replaces frame or lenses, outside of warranty parts are ordered, front is half frame retail the temples the other half or one fourth if can be ordered individually.  I'm not sure the purpose of your question, but for my two cents 50% replacement charge is akin to robbery.

----------


## Crazy-bout-Optics

If you don't like Lux's policy. Just buy them out and change it to your hearts content :)

----------


## FullCircle

> 1 year warranty $10 handeling charge per instance replaces frame or lenses, outside of warranty parts are ordered, front is half frame retail the temples the other half or one fourth if can be ordered individually. I'm not sure the purpose of your question, but for my two cents 50% replacement charge is akin to robbery.


Just curious.

I worked for private ODs and OMDs that either didn't order parts or charged a flat 1/2 of the frame retail (before any disounts) for a front or 1/2 for the temples. So to me, 1/2 for a whole new frame didn't seem that bad.

----------


## jediron1

> I think all or almost all private opticals order parts. I wonder if other chains are like Lenscrafters?



The thing is LC says they have great customer service, well you can't prove
it to the gentleman I had because he felt he was scr_wed over. Just to replace a six month old temple they wanted him to buy another pair. 
They told him buy the same frame and lenses and we will give it to you for 50&#37; off and he said it was more than he paid the first time. As I said before great customer service LC because I now have your patient so keep up the good work and I will take all the ones you turn off 
and they are growing.

----------


## Happylady

> Do you charge for the parts? I'm not looking for a fight, just really curious.


No, not if they glasses are less then a year old, unless they look very abused.

----------


## edKENdance

There is some sort of weird disconnect with where Lenscrafters and other Lux chains are going.  Think about it.  I was fortunate enough to work at a location with people that had been in optical for 20-30 plus years before they decided to hop onto lenscrafters (mostly for the pension).  I was very fortunate to learn a lot from them.  It is inevitable that very shortly any seasoned lenscrafters optician or lab tech wont even be able to replace a temple because they have never had to do it before.  How sad is that?
It's sort of understandable that the skill of hand edging is dying due to newer technology but simple repair work?  These are the things that I believe people that want to get involved in this field would take some pride in being able to do.  

/btw, I have beer.  Just a warning.

----------


## Fezz

> I have beer.  Just a warning.


Don't sweat it. I got your back. I got beer also.

You can't drink alone, people will think that you have a problem! Just say, I'm drinking with Fezz!


:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## edKENdance

From what I've been led to believe, you can't even return your empty beer cans to lenscrafters anymore.  Why the hell do I still have to pay the deposit!

----------


## jediron1

> There is some sort of weird disconnect with where Lenscrafters and other Lux chains are going.  Think about it.  I was fortunate enough to work at a location with people that had been in optical for 20-30 plus years before they decided to hop onto lenscrafters (mostly for the pension).  I was very fortunate to learn a lot from them.  It is inevitable that very shortly any seasoned lenscrafters optician or lab tech wont even be able to replace a temple because they have never had to do it before.  How sad is that?
> It's sort of understandable that the skill of hand edging is dying due to newer technology but simple repair work?  These are the things that I believe people that want to get involved in this field would take some pride in being able to do.  
> 
> /btw, I have beer.  Just a warning.




Ed your right on. When I started we had to hand edge a lot,(glass) solder, narrow and widen bridges ( mostly plastic ) we would add more or less nasal to lenses to accommodate peoples nasal construction. We put ptosis crutches on glasses for people with droopy lids. Also did algebraic calculations for the DOC's for vertex distance change and for over refracts for cataract prescriptions ( example easy one patient came in wearing a +11.00, DOC over refracted them for a +.50-.50 x 35 just add to present rx +11.50 -.50 x 35. The difficult ones were example: +11.00 -.50 x 28 over refract +.75-.75 x 110. We would plot these out on graph paper and compute the axis and new power) Just a few things we did then, but as Ed said it's pretty sad state that they can't even change a temple. 

just my 2 cents :D

----------


## FullCircle

can't or don't?  Please remember, just because I work for a chain doesn't mean that I, or those that I work with have little to no optical experience.  I *can* change a temple, I have the knowledge, the physical ability and the opposable thumbs in order to do it.

Why is it that so many of those that don't work in chains think their fecal matter doesn't have an aroma?

----------


## edKENdance

> can't or don't?  Please remember, just because I work for a chain doesn't mean that I, or those that I work with have little to no optical experience.  I *can* change a temple, I have the knowledge, the physical ability and the opposable thumbs in order to do it.
> 
> Why is it that so many of those that don't work in chains think their fecal matter doesn't have an aroma?



Never said that you didn't and my fecal matter smells something fierce but for a new optician that works in one of those stores they will never have to do it and so they will never learn how to.

----------


## cocoisland58

[quote=FullCircle;235527]
LC doesn't do parts. We can't.Can you imagine the sheer quantity of misc. parts we'd have to keep "just in case?" $375, if that's 1/2 of the cost, would probably be frame and lenses. Were his lenses scratched, cracked, chipped? what kind of frame and lenses did he have? 1.67 PAL with scotchgard are rather pricey, toss in a frame and there ya go.
Was the frame defective? did he break the temple?quote]

Who keeps an inventory of parts just in case? Maybe years ago but not anymore. Parts are ordered as needed. "Was the frame defective" did he break the temple?" Manufacturer defects are pretty straightforward. Solder breaks, finish crazing or peeling, things falling off without provocation. It is really very easy to tell a defect from breakage. Now I know why LC patients have been filing in my door needing parts and saying LC won't do it. I thought they were kidding. I ordered a temple for someone today. Keep up the good work. I'll take your patients if you don't want them.

----------


## chip anderson

What's the big deal, I have never seen a practioner's self-referred optical that offered repairs, soldering, or anything more complicated than a screw replacement.  These places make a lot more money than we independents that try to be "complete opticals" so they must be doing things right and we must be doing them wrong.
I don't plan to change and I sleep very well for and old right wing racist nut.\\
I suspect that most of them sleep very well knowing there is enough money in the bank that they can storm out be able to live out the rest of thier lives without working.

Chip

----------


## jediron1

> Wow, really?  So if a patient breaks a temple they have to pay half price for an entire new frame?
> 
> We order and replace parts all the time. I had no idea other optical places didn't.



What LC is trying to do is go all frames and lenses only and as Chip said they must be doing something right because they are hauling in the big bucks and this is one reason how they are doing it by putting it to the little guy. Got a broken temple and you just bought it 3 months ago well your in luck we have a special for you. A complete pair at 50% off. Now if you don't like that I do have some desert land in New Mexico I would like to sell you cheap.

----------


## optical24/7

All the complaining of LC proves one thing, they are no compitition to an independant. I truly wish I had 2 of them bookending me!

----------


## jediron1

> Wow, really?  So if a patient breaks a temple they have to pay half price for an entire new frame?
> 
> We order and replace parts all the time. I had no idea other optical places didn't.



Happy it wasn't just the frame he had to purchase the lenses too. That's partly why he was upset, he would have paid for a temple or even frame but they said they can't do that but they would sell him another pair for 50% off.
Only problem for the same frame and lenses it came up more than he paid 6 months earlier.

----------


## Happylady

> Happy it wasn't just the frame he had to purchase the lenses too. That's partly why he was upset, he would have paid for a temple or even frame but they said they can't do that but they would sell him another pair for 50% off.
> Only problem for the same frame and lenses it came up more than he paid 6 months earlier.


Why won't they just order a new frame? Was it discontinued?

----------


## edKENdance

> Why won't they just order a new frame? Was it discontinued?



The warranty works like this.  If he got the frame and lenses originally during a sale he would have to replace them at current prices.  If there was no sale on or god forbid they raise the cost of the lenses he would have to pay that amount.

----------


## jediron1

> The warranty works like this.  If he got the frame and lenses originally during a sale he would have to replace them at current prices.  If there was no sale on or god forbid they raise the cost of the lenses he would have to pay that amount.



Thats it in a nut shell! They don't want to stock parts or have to deal with them. Maybe for them it's good business sense to me it's crazy! :hammer:

----------


## Happylady

> The warranty works like this. If he got the frame and lenses originally during a sale he would have to replace them at current prices. If there was no sale on or god forbid they raise the cost of the lenses he would have to pay that amount.


I can't believe it. Am I understanding this correctly? So if I scratch a lens, I have to replace the whole pair of glasses? I can't just replace one lens or even both? If the front breaks, I have to buy a whole new pair of glasses, I can't just get a new frame or front for the lenses? 

I'm sorry. That makes NO sense at all. NONE. I must not be understanding it correctly.

----------


## FullCircle

> if I scratch a lens, I have to replace the whole pair of glasses?


No.




> I can't just replace one lens or even both?


Yes, you can replace just the lenses.




> If the front breaks, I have to buy a whole new pair of glasses]


no, you can buy just the frame. If the frame has been discontinued, you can choose another frame of the same price and we will remake the lenses at no cost. It's not the customer's fault if the frame was discontinued and we won't penalize them for it.

----------


## Jubilee

I think the reason why people have a hard time with this is because Lux has on their own website the ability for us to order frame parts to fix their frames. Its a convienence, and a way to save the patient/practice money while fufilling a need.

Back in my LC days, we did have boxes of parts. We could also order them in. That was also 15 years ago..

The 50% off can be a bonus or a bane. Many cases it can be a deal, however when insurance paid for most of the original pair, replacing a temple that can typically be ordered from the manufacturer for less than 1/4 of what LC charges for a frame can be a bit extreme. However this is the way LC conducts their business and not everyone has to go there. I would hope indpendents could use information such as this to be able to make some comparisons as to why they may be better than a chain.

Personally, I would look for a frame with similar temples and offer to sell it to him at a discount and switch them out if I was still at LC. But I am not, so I will continue ot order my parts and honor the full term of my manufacturer's warranties and be happy I can do so.

FWIW.. Many people on this board have worked for LC. All of our experiences varied somewhat. However NO company or employer for that matter is perfect. Corporate or non...

----------


## jediron1

> I can't believe it. Am I understanding this correctly? So if I scratch a lens, I have to replace the whole pair of glasses? I can't just replace one lens or even both? If the front breaks, I have to buy a whole new pair of glasses, I can't just get a new frame or front for the lenses? 
> 
> I'm sorry. That makes NO sense at all. NONE. I must not be understanding it correctly.



In this case that I presented the gentleman told me that LC told him it was company policy and they could not order temples or any parts. They could order lenses only no discount, only discount was on complete pairs.

----------


## calirider07

some ur patients ask about that stupid policy also, but we charge a 20% re-do charge if someone wants to change frames just because they don't like them. If it is the rx or optics, that's a diff. story. We have many mirrors, so the patient knows what they look like when they buy them.

----------


## jediron1

> some ur patients ask about that stupid policy also, but we charge a 20&#37; re-do charge if someone wants to change frames just because they don't like them. If it is the rx or optics, that's a diff. story. We have many mirrors, so the patient knows what they look like when they buy them.



So what happened to your 30 day unconditional warranty? Oh patient, because you were looking in mirror A that voided your warranty because you were suppose to look in mirror B. How can you charge when it specifically says they will redo at no charge for as many times as they like. That makes no sense and would not hold up in a court of law, plus I can't believe if the patient reported that to your regional that he or she would let that nonsense  continue. I think we have another Polycarb here just making things up so he or she can stir the pot. :hammer:

----------


## FullCircle

> So what happened to your 30 day unconditional warranty? Oh patient, because you were looking in mirror A that voided your warranty because you were suppose to look in mirror B. How can you charge when it specifically says they will redo at no charge for as many times as they like. That makes no sense and would not hold up in a court of law, plus I can't believe if the patient reported that to your regional that he or she would let that nonsense continue. I think we have another Polycarb here just making things up so he or she can stir the pot. :hammer:


They didn't indicate that they work for Lenscrafters.

----------


## jediron1

> They didn't indicate that they work for Lenscrafters.




Maybe not but sure sounds like it. If not then I m sorry. I might have jumped before processing the whole but for the most part most people who work their don't identify because their afraid of retaliation, like being fired. just my take :cheers:

----------


## mwoodchip

absolutely correct there, demos and tags saved for 30 days...frame in new condition it goes back out...slightly marred, additional 30&#37; discount on frame.  The days of Versace and Prada going to the third world are over.

----------


## eyesonjohn

> some ur patients ask about that stupid policy also, but we charge a 20% re-do charge if someone wants to change frames just because they don't like them. If it is the rx or optics, that's a diff. story. We have many mirrors, so the patient knows what they look like when they buy them.





> So what happened to your 30 day unconditional warranty? Oh patient, because you were looking in mirror A that voided your warranty because you were suppose to look in mirror B. How can you charge when it specifically says they will redo at no charge for as many times as they like. That makes no sense and would not hold up in a court of law, plus I can't believe if the patient reported that to your regional that he or she would let that nonsense  continue. I think we have another Polycarb here just making things up so he or she can stir the pot. :hammer:


:finger: jediron,

what in calriders post makes it so obvious to you that they work at LC. A quick look at his/her posts and you would have found out that he/she works for a Doctor and not LC :hammer: 




> My doc stays out of inventory decisions and I think they should, after all we are the ones doing all the selling. I am fortunate to work for a great doc who lets me make all of the inventory decisions! A great way to sell suns is to get a polarization display and show the difference between polar and tinted. Offer backside a.r. for half price. The patient will feel like they are at a place that knows their stuff and they will feel like they are getting a deal. You must always show confidence in your suggestions and never sell a patient anything they don't need! That will cause you to lose good patients and cost you in redos!


If you was not so bent on bashing LC you might have found this out for yourself.:(:(

----------


## jediron1

> :finger: jediron,
> 
> what in calriders post makes it so obvious to you that they work at LC. A quick look at his/her posts and you would have found out that he/she works for a Doctor and not LC :hammer: 
> 
> 
> 
> If you was not so bent on bashing LC you might have found this out for yourself.:(:(




Apparently you did not read my post #139   If you would have read it you would not be wagging that finger, hitting your head with a hammer or putting up frown faces.  

just my take  :p

----------


## eyesonjohn

> Maybe not *but sure sounds like it*. If not then I m sorry. I might have jumped before processing the whole but for the most part most people who work their don't identify because their afraid of retaliation, like being fired. just my take :cheers:





> Apparently you did not read my post #139   If you would have read it you would not be wagging that finger, hitting your head with a hammer or putting up frown faces.  
> 
> just my take  :p


I read that post and it seemed that you were convinced that he was from LC, but you did accept the fact that possibly you were wrong :Rolleyes:

----------


## AdmiralKnight

Well, surprise surprise, the LC frame replacement is starting to leak upward into the rest of Lux. I had a patient come in today, his spring hinge let go on a Rayban opthalmic he bought about a year ago. I call Lux up to see if the frame is still current. It was, but apparently I can only get a PAIR of temples now. I can't just order a single one. In this case, it's fine, it's under warranty. But if someone wants to purchase a single temple, they're out of luck. You get both, and you get charged for two as well. :|

----------


## jediron1

> Well, surprise surprise, the LC frame replacement is starting to leak upward into the rest of Lux. I had a patient come in today, his spring hinge let go on a Rayban opthalmic he bought about a year ago. I call Lux up to see if the frame is still current. It was, but apparently I can only get a PAIR of temples now. I can't just order a single one. In this case, it's fine, it's under warranty. But if someone wants to purchase a single temple, they're out of luck. You get both, and you get charged for two as well. :|



AK the one I ran into would not even sell a temple, ( it was at LC) his exact words were" they told me it's company policy not to sell parts we can only sell a complete frame and lenses". Now if your outside of LUX like us we can get temples little strange why LC won't allow their owns to order but there loss my gain. :bbg:

----------


## Dougfir8

You can order parts for most name-brand frames.  The list price in FramesData is usually 1/2 the frame price.

----------


## jediron1

> You can order parts for most name-brand frames. The list price in FramesData is usually 1/2 the frame price.


 

Apparently I was not clear on this point. The gentleman I had in was told their is no ordering of parts through LC. Now I have checked with the other LC stores in my area and they confirmed what the gentleman said, They would only order a complete frame and lenses and nothing else.

----------


## jediron1

> Well, surprise surprise, the LC frame replacement is starting to leak upward into the rest of Lux. I had a patient come in today, his spring hinge let go on a Rayban opthalmic he bought about a year ago. I call Lux up to see if the frame is still current. It was, but apparently I can only get a PAIR of temples now. I can't just order a single one. In this case, it's fine, it's under warranty. But if someone wants to purchase a single temple, they're out of luck. You get both, and you get charged for two as well. :|



From friends at Sears they said they were doing this before being bought out so it was just as pervasive before the merge. They said different situations presented different scenarios such as 1 temple equaled a pair and a front equaled a complete frame, but at least you could still get parts.
Now it's all or nothing.   just my take  :Rolleyes:

----------

